
Ask HN: What are some well designed CLI apps? - bpierre
Please explain why.
======
Someone
The original /bin/true and /bin/false, if the claim in
[http://www.classiccmp.org/pipermail/cctech/2016-July/019657....](http://www.classiccmp.org/pipermail/cctech/2016-July/019657.html)
( _" the original implementation of /bin/true was a zero-length file, while
/bin/false worked by not existing at al"_) is true.

gnu hello, a hello world that, in over 7500 bytes of C, supports --help,
--version, a --traditional flag that changes _" Hello, world!"_ to _" hello,
world"_, --greeting to completely change the greeting, and localization, and
correctly sets its exit code if writing of the message fails.

------
andars
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_(Unix)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_\(Unix\))

------
nicolasd
[http://brew.sh/](http://brew.sh/)

------
_RPM
apps? not sure that is the right term. I'd much rather see the word program.
apps is a thing of the various phone providers (apple, android)

------
debacle
git's design is exceptional.

